# Altenkirchen/Oberlahr - Trails



## Adix90 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

bin komplett neu hier, daher stell ich mich geschwind einmal vor. 

Ich komme aus dem schönen Oberlahr im Westerwald. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und fahre erst seit kurzem wieder MTB.
Bin früher immer schon viel gefahren doch erst vor kurzem wieder richtig angefangen.

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, ich fahre derzeit mit zwei Freunden regelmäßig hier im Westerwald. Wir fahren regelmäßig Touren aber der Knackpunkt sind schöne Trails.
Daher meine Frage wir sind auf der Suche nach schönen Abfahrten/Trails  rund um Altenkirchen und Oberlahr.

Über Anregungen und Tipps freue ich mich.

MfG Adix


----------



## Stevensbiker (31. Mai 2016)

Hi Adix,

schau mal im Forum hier rein, wir fahren regelmäßig und vor Allem 
Sonntags etwas traillastiger. Melde dich kurz vorher mal an und komme 
einfach vorbei. 
Lg, Jürgen

*MTB Touren um Altenkirchen, Sieg, Wied und den Westerwald*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. Juni 2016)

Hey Adix,

da geht's dir scheinbar ein bisschen so wie mir momentan. 
Ich bin mit meiner Frau (auch MTB'lerin und hier im Forum aktiv) vor gut zwei Jahren in die Ecke gezogen, genauer Niedersteinebach, also quasi gleich ums Eck. Richtig gute bzw. spaßige Trails habe ich aber leider immer noch nicht entdecken können, daher bleibt eigentlich nur der WW-Steig für Touren mit wenigstens ein bisschen Trailanteil. Für die spaßigen Dinger fahre ich immer wieder mal in die alte Heimat (nähe Beulskopf), dort gibt es im Umfeld schon ein paar ganz gute, allerdings auch nicht allzu lange Abfahrten. In der Nähe treffen sich auch Jürgen (s.o.), allerdings ist das wieder eine ganze Ecke von Oberlahr entfernt.

Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du und/oder deine Kumpels Lust haben euch mal anzuschließen.


Ride on,
Fabian


----------



## Adix90 (1. Juni 2016)

Ich komme gerne darauf zurück. Ich meine ich habe auch Spaß daran selbst ein paar Trails zu suchen aber hatte halt mit ein paar Tipps gerechnet. 
Und ja wohnst wirklich direkt um die Ecke  Direkt angrenzend an Oberlahr ist ein Berg mit einer Antenne drauf dort gibt es 2 ganz schöne aber doch sehr kurze Abfahrten aber teils mit schönen wurzeln und meines Erachtens mit schönen technischen Abschnitten. Könnt Ihr euch ja mal anschauen 

Und ja auf dein Angebot komme ich gerne zurück.


----------

